# Deer season is coming!



## Big Black Dog (Oct 16, 2009)

Deer hunters.  It's almost that time again.  Deer season.  Counting the days yet?  Just wondering, who hunts with what particular weapon?  Take the poll.  Lay it all out for us to have a peek at.

I hunt with a shotgun and slugs because that's the law here in Illinois.  I also hunt with a handgun - usually a Ruger Redhawk .44 mag when I do.  I'm notinterested in bow hunting.  I would rather hunt deer with a rife but you can't do that in Illinois.  What do you use?


----------



## Mr. H. (Oct 16, 2009)

A few years ago one of our dogs brought home a huge deer liver and plopped it in the middle of the kitchen floor LOL. Hey double B D bag a few extra this season- I'm tired of driving into the suckers (Illinois here too).


----------



## Oddball (Oct 16, 2009)

The Ron White bit about his brother comes to mind here.


----------



## strollingbones (Oct 16, 2009)

i spend the season chasing assholes with shotguns off my land....


----------



## Big Black Dog (Oct 16, 2009)

Dude said:


> The Ron White bit about his brother comes to mind here.



Yeah.  I've heard that track quite a few times...  I like Ron White.


----------



## Big Black Dog (Oct 16, 2009)

strollingbones said:


> i spend the season chasing assholes with shotguns off my land....



I have that problem too.  Why do people trespass like that?


----------



## Old Rocks (Oct 16, 2009)

Haven't hunted since moving to the city. Not economically reasonable. Will resume next year after moving back home. 

In the past, I have hunted primarily with a 250 Savage. Probably start hunting with my muzzle gun. Better seasons.


----------



## California Girl (Oct 17, 2009)

Please don't shoot Bambi's Mom! 

Kill bad people instead. Or men! Why can't we girls have a hunting season when it's legal to shoot guys?


----------



## Zoom-boing (Oct 17, 2009)

Not a gun hunter but hubs has nailed about three bambi's with the car.  Got him a couple of 'John Deere' floor mats as a gift.  His name is John.


----------



## California Girl (Oct 17, 2009)

Zoom-boing said:


> Not a gun hunter but hubs has nailed about three bambi's with the car.  Got him a couple of 'John Deere' floor mats as a gift.  His name is John.



Well, if he's a crap shot, then I guess a car is a more than adequate weapon. LOL. 

I love shooting and guns. While I couldn't kill an animal, I'd happily cap any SOB bad guy.


----------



## Big Black Dog (Oct 17, 2009)

California Girl said:


> Please don't shoot Bambi's Mom!
> 
> Kill bad people instead. Or men! Why can't we girls have a hunting season when it's legal to shoot guys?



Can't believe that you would shoot a poor defenseless innocent man.  Shame on you!


----------



## California Girl (Oct 17, 2009)

Big Black Dog said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> > Please don't shoot Bambi's Mom!
> ...



Innocent? Men?

You guys were born guilty.


----------



## Care4all (Oct 17, 2009)

the white tail have been in the yard eating the apples that are finally ripe, every night now....a group of 2-5....yesterday i ran out and picked as many apples as i could reach, from the one good tree for apple sauce....it is on lowland that slipped down from higher land in a flood long before we got here, right next to our pond...  well, there had to be a hundred or more deer tracks and deer poo in a few spots, i think....?  it looked like very big marbles...blackish, huge pile?    who knows?  thought it was theirs???

anyway, managed to make 3 batches of apple sauce...I WILL NEVER, EVER eat Mott's tasteless apple sauce again...NEVER!  This homemade stuff is awesome!

I sure hope no one around here kills my deer friends....though i got neighbors jumping at the bit, to do just that!   

They do eat them though, so that is good, i suppose...?

they are just too beautiful to kill imho!

















here some pics from 2007 of the deer eating under one of the apple trees and one crossing the yard to get to another apple tree...






















[/QUOTE]

are you certain you want to kill them?


----------



## Zoom-boing (Oct 17, 2009)

Care, my mom used to make homemade applesauce when I was a kid.  Homemade grape jam too.  Best. Things. Ever.


----------



## Cold Fusion38 (Oct 17, 2009)

Rabbit season!!!


----------



## Big Black Dog (Oct 17, 2009)

Cold Fusion38 said:


> Rabbit season!!!



Yep.  Love that rabbit season too.  Got a couple of beagles who enjoy it too!  When I hunt rabbits I usually use either a .410 shotgun or a .22 rifle.


----------



## California Girl (Oct 17, 2009)

Big Black Dog said:


> Cold Fusion38 said:
> 
> 
> > Rabbit season!!!
> ...



You bad! Stop shooting baby bunnies..... Damn! Thumper and Bambi's Mom - you're harsh! 

*Wonders where she left 'Pinkie' the Pistol back in Ca and considers posting a request about BBD's addy.... LOL*


----------



## William Joyce (Oct 17, 2009)

Got a Winchester model 70 Black Shadow (.270) with a Leupold scope.  I have never actually been hunting but will be soon.


----------



## 007 (Oct 18, 2009)

Browning, .243, lever action, 3-9 Bushnell scope.


----------



## AllieBaba (Oct 18, 2009)

Does. Buck season is over here, or in a few days. Bow season came already, and now it's done.

We had a 4-pt buck bedding down outisde our office window for weeks,then he left nad a forked horn hung out there for a while.

I just saw a 4pt buck eating  brush from a tree trimming  brush pile on t he street  the other day, and a 3 p oint today. In town. bastards. They know we can't nail them in town.

I'm used to big rack bucks fighting about 20 feet from where I'm feeding my horses...and you woudn't believe the extremes I have to go through to keep them out of my horse feed. Can't feed big bales here, 60 deer will show up in a night and decimate it.


----------



## keee keee (Oct 18, 2009)

hey black dog at  deer camp now.  I shoot a  Ruger 7 mill rem mag or 30-06 rem 7400 semi auto, or my sks. Depends if I need a long or short range gun.  I wasn't hunting this early season (WISCONSIN) but a friend in my club got two nice does in the doe only season today.  Can't wait for opening day to fill my tags, freezer is empty and needs filling, beets buying beef. rather eat venison, no steroids or drugs in this great meat, and tasty too!!! Good luck in the season hope you fill your freezer and tags!!!!


----------



## keee keee (Oct 18, 2009)

forgot I just got a 50 cal black powder been shooting a bit on paper but never got a deer yet with this gun, hopefully I get one this season!!!


----------



## Big Black Dog (Oct 18, 2009)

We live on a 300 acre farm and because we are landowners we get free deer tags from the State of Illinois but you can only use the free tags on your property.  Do not have to purchase a hunting license on your propery either but you do have to buy a Habitat Stamp.  Every year we each get four tags - My wife gets 2 deer tags for bow and 2 deer tags for firearm season.  It's an either sex tag for shotgun season and an anterless only tag.  I also get the same.  Neither of us bow hunt but I usually use the wife's gun tags along with my own and get four deer a year.  We keep one for our freezer and I usually give the other three to friends or neighbors who like the venison but don't hunt.  The wife doesn't like venison so a deer lasts me all year.  It takes about 20 minutes to get a deer here on the farm because there are so many of them.  They do about $2,000 to $3,000 damage to our corn every year.


----------



## Care4all (Oct 18, 2009)

Big Black Dog said:


> We live on a 300 acre farm and because we are landowners we get free deer tags from the State of Illinois but you can only use the free tags on your property.  Do not have to purchase a hunting license on your propery either but you do have to buy a Habitat Stamp.  Every year we each get four tags - My wife gets 2 deer tags for bow and 2 deer tags for firearm season.  It's an either sex tag for shotgun season and an anterless only tag.  I also get the same.  Neither of us bow hunt but I usually use the wife's gun tags along with my own and get four deer a year.  We keep one for our freezer and I usually give the other three to friends or neighbors who like the venison but don't hunt.  The wife doesn't like venison so a deer lasts me all year.  It takes about 20 minutes to get a deer here on the farm because there are so many of them.  They do about $2,000 to $3,000 damage to our corn every year.



plant some apple trees, they may eat the apples and pass on the corn!  

your land sounds lovely....

alot of that up here....the guy directly across from me has 125 acres and he has no plans to develop it...so i will always have the deer and other wildlife around me, thank goodness.


----------



## Luissa (Oct 18, 2009)

if you want to go deer hunting in wyomning, which I guess is prime hunting. Let me know, it only costs 2 to 3000 dollars on the ranch my brother lives on.


----------



## Jeff (Oct 18, 2009)

Been Deer season since Aug 15 in SC  where my son lives, I haven't had a chance to sit yet but it will last until Jan. 1 so hopefully


----------



## Big Black Dog (Oct 19, 2009)

Jeff said:


> Been Deer season since Aug 15 in SC  where my son lives, I haven't had a chance to sit yet but it will last until Jan. 1 so hopefully



I lived in SC for a few years and remember the long deer season there.  The only problem I had with the deer season starting in the middle of August was with the snakes and skeeters.  Seemed like there was an ample supply of both!  Also I like to hunt when the weather is cooler.  The cool crisp air just makes being in the woods feel so much better.  Also less vegitation and leaves on the trees.  You can see a lot farther and have better shots at the deer.


----------



## Oddball (Oct 19, 2009)




----------



## Jeff (Oct 19, 2009)

Big Black Dog said:


> Jeff said:
> 
> 
> > Been Deer season since Aug 15 in SC  where my son lives, I haven't had a chance to sit yet but it will last until Jan. 1 so hopefully
> ...



I hear ya on the skeeters and snakes, but it is just so peaceful sitting out there, I live in GA now and haven't been hunting since I moved, but when I lived in SC I sat every night, the things ya see are fantastic, even if I didn't kill a deer I enjoyed watching them and all the other wild life


----------



## Big Black Dog (Oct 25, 2009)

Jeff said:


> Big Black Dog said:
> 
> 
> > Jeff said:
> ...



It seems like I get some of my best naps while deer hunting!  When I'm awake I like looking at all the things you can see in the woods too...


----------



## dilloduck (Oct 25, 2009)

November 7th-----BOOM. Can't wait.


----------



## Oddball (Oct 25, 2009)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QeA5ow7cS1c&feature=PlayList&p=D9CA5C370351BC15&index=0]YouTube - deer attacks man[/ame]


----------



## dilloduck (Oct 25, 2009)

What a pussy.


----------



## keee keee (Oct 25, 2009)

one pissed off buck he deserves a good field dressing and butchering!!!!


----------



## dilloduck (Oct 25, 2009)

keee keee said:


> one pissed off buck he deserves a good field dressing and butchering!!!!



Amen !!!!


----------



## Kat (Oct 25, 2009)

Poor Bambi..


----------



## xotoxi (Oct 25, 2009)

Dude said:


> YouTube - deer attacks man


 
What was that goddamn eurobabbling?  I couldn't here what the guy was saying.

He's lucky the deer didn't gore him with his antlers.


----------



## Phoenix (Oct 26, 2009)

Big Black Dog said:


> Deer hunters.  It's almost that time again.  Deer season.  Counting the days yet?  Just wondering, who hunts with what particular weapon?  Take the poll.  Lay it all out for us to have a peek at.
> 
> I hunt with a shotgun and slugs because that's the law here in Illinois.  I also hunt with a handgun - usually a Ruger Redhawk .44 mag when I do.  I'm notinterested in bow hunting.  I would rather hunt deer with a rife but you can't do that in Illinois.  What do you use?



One buck harvested via bow so far, though not by me personally.  Couple hunters on Dad's property.

Buck had an odd rack, tines were almost flat, not symmetrical and was pretty small overall - I think 7 points or something like that but he was about 175-180 field dressed.  Good heart shot, so he didn't run down to the deepest ravine as they often do for a farewell joke.


----------



## Oddball (Oct 26, 2009)

xotoxi said:


> Dude said:
> 
> 
> > YouTube - deer attacks man
> ...


It was French...I couldn't find that vid in its original English version.


----------



## AllieBaba (Oct 26, 2009)

A deer's hooves are actually a lot more vicious. There are more of them, they move independently, and they're FAST. 

I have bucks FIGHT in my horse's pasture, while I'm feeding, the bastards, during certain times of the year (rut, I guess). You can't chase them off. 

Deer season over here, now we're into elk.


----------



## keee keee (Nov 11, 2009)

Use a rifle that will get rid of them. Shoot them, then field dress them and off to the butcher!!! then start the grill!!!!


----------



## dilloduck (Nov 11, 2009)

Nice 7 pointer today  (after missing a Huge Buck last night)


----------



## keee keee (Nov 11, 2009)

A bad day of hunting is better than any day at work. Remember you don't eat horns, you always have tommorrow to get the one you missed or maybe next season. Can't wait for opening day, just ordered a new pair of bibs last night  hopefully they will show up before the opener!!! Good luck all hunters be safe and fill your tags!!!!


----------



## keee keee (Nov 11, 2009)

Congrats dilloduck on the 7 pointer!!!


----------



## dilloduck (Nov 11, 2009)

keee keee said:


> A bad day of hunting is better than any day at work. Remember you don't eat horns, you always have tommorrow to get the one you missed or maybe next season. Can't wait for opening day, just ordered a new pair of bibs last night  hopefully they will show up before the opener!!! Good luck all hunters be safe and fill your tags!!!!




Amen to that----processed my deer in the AM and went back out for turkey this evening.
Can't beat it. Saw nothing for 5 hours and loved every minute of it !


----------



## sealybobo (Nov 13, 2009)

Big Black Dog said:


> Deer hunters.  It's almost that time again.  Deer season.  Counting the days yet?  Just wondering, who hunts with what particular weapon?  Take the poll.  Lay it all out for us to have a peek at.
> 
> I hunt with a shotgun and slugs because that's the law here in Illinois.  I also hunt with a handgun - usually a Ruger Redhawk .44 mag when I do.  I'm notinterested in bow hunting.  I would rather hunt deer with a rife but you can't do that in Illinois.  What do you use?



I'm either using a really accurate muzzle loader or a shotgun with a scope.  I want to use teh shotgun because loading the muzzle loader is a pain in the ass and if you do one thing wrong, misfire.  But damn is it accurate.

Depends on what the other guys bring/use.  My brother has a good shotgun and the muzzle loader.  If another buddy doesn't bring his shotgun with scope for me, I'll use my brother's muzzle loader.  I don't mind.  I only need one shot.

But I thought we were leaving tomorrow and turns out that opening day is Sunday?  WTF!!!  I took Friday off for nothing???  But I'm so excited, I can't sleep.


----------



## sealybobo (Nov 13, 2009)

dilloduck said:


> keee keee said:
> 
> 
> > A bad day of hunting is better than any day at work. Remember you don't eat horns, you always have tommorrow to get the one you missed or maybe next season. Can't wait for opening day, just ordered a new pair of bibs last night  hopefully they will show up before the opener!!! Good luck all hunters be safe and fill your tags!!!!
> ...



Last year was my first time, so I shot any adult doe that came in my path.  This year, I'm going to wait for a big one and/or a buck.  8 point or better.  

I have a friend who used to be a butcher and he processed my deer last year.  I said he could have half the meat.  I'm going to get it professionally done this year to see if he ripped me off.  I liked getting it done free, but I think he took too much of the meat.


----------



## sealybobo (Nov 13, 2009)

dilloduck said:


> Nice 7 pointer today  (after missing a Huge Buck last night)



They told me only 8 points or better this year.  But I guarantee you that if I see any antlers at all, I'm going to kill it.

I've only shot one doe so if I see antlers, I'm going to shit my pants.  

They even admit that they'll forgive me because I'm new to hunting.  LOL.


----------



## sealybobo (Nov 16, 2009)

dilloduck said:


> keee keee said:
> 
> 
> > A bad day of hunting is better than any day at work. Remember you don't eat horns, you always have tommorrow to get the one you missed or maybe next season. Can't wait for opening day, just ordered a new pair of bibs last night  hopefully they will show up before the opener!!! Good luck all hunters be safe and fill your tags!!!!
> ...



I just got back.  Ok, so the guy said 8 or better but then finished with, "unless it's a big 6".  Glad he said that, because that's what I shot.  He saw the rack and said, "I thought I said a BIG 6" and I said, "look at that body".  He said, "I meant the rack!.  I said, my bad, and he said that's alright, he should have been more clear.  LOL.  Fuck that!  I've seen guys shoot smaller with less points and get away with it, so I just had to put up with some ribbing in between them having to hear my stories of what exactly happened.  

First thing opening day he and a doe are to my left.  I turn and spooked them but it was still dark so they didn't think that much of it.  I thought they might circle and they did.  The doe came up to check me out and the buck followed.  He was staring at me and even did the bull move with one front hoof.  My gun out of position, and I see 3 tines on one side, so I know it's probably a 6.  

I'm using a muzzle loader, so I cock the hammer and slowly turn the gun and get him in my site.  I can't believe he hasn't moved, but he looks like he's about to bolt.  Fuck waiting for him to turn and run, so I shoot him square in the head.  POW!  I look over and I dropped him.  The doe ran off.  But it turns out I hit him in the neck, not the head like I thought.  Still dropped him on the spot.  He was close, and those bullets are big ass hollow points.  I knew it would drop him.  They say hit the body but so far I'm 2 for 3 with head shots.  I was so happy.  I was back at the cabin at 8a.m. opening day  LOL.

Tonight I saw a doe and her kids I think, but they didn't stop to talk, or I'd have a doe too. 

I'm the only one to get anything, but these guys are really selective and I'm not.  

Next year 8 points and up only.  They gave me a free pass because I was a buckless uper until now.  LOL.  

Dude, I'm spoiled.  So far I've only gone out once and not shot at something.  Today was boring.  LOL.  I know its relaxing but damn I like shooting.  

I need to get a harnice so I can use the tree stand.  I'm on the ground.  Big disadvantage.  I could have got that doe if I was up 20 feet looking down.


----------



## keee keee (Dec 3, 2009)

Got a nice 8 point buck second day of the season, followed my scent trail right to my stand.;; Boom  slice, hang and off to the  butcher for processing, can't wait for the steaks!!!!


----------



## Gunny (Dec 7, 2009)

Big Black Dog said:


> Deer hunters.  It's almost that time again.  Deer season.  Counting the days yet?  Just wondering, who hunts with what particular weapon?  Take the poll.  Lay it all out for us to have a peek at.
> 
> I hunt with a shotgun and slugs because that's the law here in Illinois.  I also hunt with a handgun - usually a Ruger Redhawk .44 mag when I do.  I'm notinterested in bow hunting.  I would rather hunt deer with a rife but you can't do that in Illinois.  What do you use?



It's bushwhacking here.  They lure them up to their little walmart camo roosts and blast them from about 10 feet.


----------



## keee keee (Dec 8, 2009)

10 feet shit no I shot mine at 120 yards hit right where I aim at and he drop dead in his tracks. Didn't know what hit him. Hit some last year at 250-350 yards.I practice all year at differant distances and with differant weapons rifles/ blackpowder. Am accurate with both.


----------



## dilloduck (Dec 8, 2009)

Gunny said:


> Big Black Dog said:
> 
> 
> > Deer hunters.  It's almost that time again.  Deer season.  Counting the days yet?  Just wondering, who hunts with what particular weapon?  Take the poll.  Lay it all out for us to have a peek at.
> ...



Well shit Gunny-----in the middle of San Antonio what do you expect ?


----------



## CrimsonWhite (Dec 8, 2009)

I bow hunt. I own a Whisper Creek Innovator Pro. After your first bow kill, any firearm kill seems like cheating. Besides, hunting deer is just a time killer until the ducks start flying.


----------



## dilloduck (Dec 8, 2009)

CrimsonWhite said:


> I bow hunt. I own a Whisper Creek Innovator Pro. After your first bow kill, any firearm kill seems like cheating. Besides, hunting deer is just a time killer until the ducks start flying.



I'm getting damn tempted to go that route-----wouldn't mind even trying it on a hog or turkey. How much money am I looking at ?


----------



## Gunny (Dec 8, 2009)

keee keee said:


> 10 feet shit no I shot mine at 120 yards hit right where I aim at and he drop dead in his tracks. Didn't know what hit him. Hit some last year at 250-350 yards.I practice all year at differant distances and with differant weapons rifles/ blackpowder. Am accurate with both.



Wow.  A whole 120 yards?  Sniper material, you are.


----------



## Gunny (Dec 8, 2009)

dilloduck said:


> Gunny said:
> 
> 
> > Big Black Dog said:
> ...



Well, them f-ing deer won't stay out of the yard.


----------



## Big Black Dog (Dec 8, 2009)

Bagged my buck this year with a 2009 Chevrolet Silverado pick-up truck.  Only had to hit him once.


----------



## Gunny (Dec 8, 2009)

Big Black Dog said:


> Bagged my buck this year with a 2009 Chevrolet Silverado pick-up truck.  Only had to hit him once.



From West Virginia, huh?


----------



## sealybobo (Dec 8, 2009)

Gunny said:


> keee keee said:
> 
> 
> > 10 feet shit no I shot mine at 120 yards hit right where I aim at and he drop dead in his tracks. Didn't know what hit him. Hit some last year at 250-350 yards.I practice all year at differant distances and with differant weapons rifles/ blackpowder. Am accurate with both.
> ...



That's pretty good if you ask me.  I shot my first deer last year from 90 feet.  I had a shotgun without a scope and got lucky.  Hit her in the head when aiming at the heart.

This year a 6 point came up on me from about 30 feet away.  I had a muzzle loader with a scope.  Shot it a few times the week prior and I was accurate.  I aimed and he was looking right at me thru the scope.  I didn't want him to bolt so I shot him right in the head, only I hit his neck.  Still dropped him in his track.

Seems like the head is a good place to aim.  LOL.  Just kidding.  My next kill will be in the heart.  But damn.  Everytime I see it on tv, the deer runs a bit.  With my two head shots, they didn't run an inch.


----------



## CrimsonWhite (Dec 8, 2009)

dilloduck said:


> CrimsonWhite said:
> 
> 
> > I bow hunt. I own a Whisper Creek Innovator Pro. After your first bow kill, any firearm kill seems like cheating. Besides, hunting deer is just a time killer until the ducks start flying.
> ...



You can do it right for around 800 bucks, by the time you buy a bow, a release, arrows and broadheads.

Look at the PSE Brute or the Diamond Rock, both good bows for low money. I saw the Brute at Dick's Sporting Goods fully setup for about 550 a couple weeks ago.


----------



## CrimsonWhite (Dec 8, 2009)

Who was the comedian that said if you could put headlights on a bullet and slow it down to 55 mph you would never miss.  Was it the Tater? I can't remember.


----------



## Gunny (Dec 8, 2009)

sealybobo said:


> Gunny said:
> 
> 
> > keee keee said:
> ...



Okay, so you are as stupid about shooting as you are politics.  !20 yards ain't shit.  That's like point blank range.


----------



## Big Black Dog (Dec 9, 2009)

CrimsonWhite said:


> Who was the comedian that said if you could put headlights on a bullet and slow it down to 55 mph you would never miss.  Was it the Tater? I can't remember.



yes, it was the tater.


----------



## keee keee (Dec 9, 2009)

F.Y. Gunny You probally don't hunt at all to much of a puss, can't stand the cold or wifey won't let you out of the house so you just play with yourself and keyboard. Grow some gonads and shut the F.Up!!! Pussboy!!!!


----------



## Samson (Dec 10, 2009)




----------



## keee keee (Dec 16, 2009)

venison tastes better cooked


----------



## keee keee (Dec 16, 2009)

congrats on your deer, samson what was it and how big?


----------



## uscitizen (Dec 16, 2009)

Too many deer here.  I don't let but a few I trust hunt on my property.
I will be killiing 3 myself this year.  I antlered and 2 anterless.  Just to thin them down.
They are hell on my alfalfa field.

I don't like em, just tag, field dress and give to the fish and wildlife depts wild food for the hungry program.  expensive way to get rid of them though cost me about $75 just in permits.

I am allowed to kill deer without a liscence as nuisance if needed.  This way is better less hassle to get the deer to someone who will appreciate it.
Strange thing though no nuisance killing of wild turkeys is allowed.  And those suckers are thick.  sometimes thy get in the chicken lot and terrorize my chickens and eat all their feed.  Hell on gardens and flowerbeds too.


----------



## keee keee (Dec 16, 2009)

the turkeys taste good so go, gobble gobble then boom!!!


----------



## uscitizen (Dec 16, 2009)

keee keee said:


> the turkeys taste good so go, gobble gobble then boom!!!



Heck I could kill all the turkeys I wanted out my windows with a 5mm Sheridan air rifle.



The breast is quite tasty.  I usually feed  the rest to my cats.


----------



## Samson (Dec 16, 2009)

keee keee said:


> congrats on your deer, samson what was it and how big?



Oh, nothing special, 8 point whitetail somewhere near Uvalde, TX. Great neck shot though (not that it was particularly challenging from less than 50 yards with a scoped 30.06)

Of course I did have two handicapps:

1. I'd ringed myself zeroing the site the day before

2. I had illegal messkins trying to climb into the blind with me


----------



## keee keee (Dec 17, 2009)

counting the days till next season, got to get my foodplot in first, didn't turn out to well last year all this global warming the weather was too cold and wet in spring, had really no summer at all in Wisconsin where I hunt. put in early spring and it didn't come up to well so I replanted and it never got to warm and had a bit of a drought, to much rain in the spring not enough in the end of summer. also had two handicaps also, one a corn plot in the neighbors farm that hasn't been a corn field for the last 12 years which was left standing due to global warming I mean the lack of heat to dry corn still standing in Dec. and a new quarry above my hunting property that scared of all the deer, ussally see tons of deer only saw two the whole season.


----------



## sealybobo (Nov 8, 2021)

Big Black Dog said:


> Deer hunters.  It's almost that time again.  Deer season.  Counting the days yet?  Just wondering, who hunts with what particular weapon?  Take the poll.  Lay it all out for us to have a peek at.
> 
> I hunt with a shotgun and slugs because that's the law here in Illinois.  I also hunt with a handgun - usually a Ruger Redhawk .44 mag when I do.  I'm notinterested in bow hunting.  I would rather hunt deer with a rife but you can't do that in Illinois.  What do you use?


Crossbow then I move to a Ruger 450 Bushmaster.


----------



## sealybobo (Jan 29, 2022)

sealybobo said:


> Crossbow then I move to a Ruger 450 Bushmaster.


See my new avatar? Here’s what I did with the head.


----------



## Ringel05 (Jan 29, 2022)

Went out and did a little hunting myself.  Didn't need a permit or a gun for that matter.


----------



## sealybobo (Oct 4, 2022)

Big Black Dog said:


> Deer hunters.  It's almost that time again.  Deer season.  Counting the days yet?  Just wondering, who hunts with what particular weapon?  Take the poll.  Lay it all out for us to have a peek at.
> 
> I hunt with a shotgun and slugs because that's the law here in Illinois.  I also hunt with a handgun - usually a Ruger Redhawk .44 mag when I do.  I'm notinterested in bow hunting.  I would rather hunt deer with a rife but you can't do that in Illinois.  What do you use?


I just shot a doe with my ten point crossbow.  Crossbows are the shit.  I can hit something 60 yards away.  Beyond that I usually miss.  I think I could be good at 80 yards if I practiced it.  But it's a great time of year to go hunt.  You just got to process it very quickly.  I'm taking it in at 6am sharp.   52 degrees tonight.  Yikes

These deer come in right under me.  My brother put this box blind up in the perfect place.  But if you want the big buck, you have to go back and climb one of the tree stands.  That's where the Big Bucks are.  I fucking hate it.  I don't even want to drag them out of that heavy fallen shit.  But it's perfect for them.

Hats off to my dog who is covered in blood right now.  I don't know if I would have found her without him.  I didn't find any blood.  I just knew where she ran to so we started there.  Suddenly he found a blood trail because I found some blood and wammo, he found her.  I would have NEVER went in there or that far.  What the fuck.  God damn I love my fucking dog!!!!!  Love you dog.  I keep telling him he's like yea, I know bitch.  What took you so long.


----------



## sealybobo (Oct 4, 2022)

Ringel05 said:


> Went out and did a little hunting myself.  Didn't need a permit or a gun for that matter.


I aint gonna lie, it's expensive to hunt.  I lost the bolt tonight.  I have expensive tips on my bolts (arrows) which are expensive too.  You almost forget how expensive it is to kill a deer.  Then I have to go on the .gov website and tell on myself.  Did I get everything exactly right? I thought it was Atswego county.  So it was Charlevoix.  Sue me bitches if I got something wrong.  What is the date?  Then they ask the day. notch first and second digit then they give you this

0123 and then 0123456789. so what do i mark off?


----------



## Ringel05 (Oct 4, 2022)

sealybobo said:


> I aint gonna lie, it's expensive to hunt.  I lost the bolt tonight.  I have expensive tips on my bolts (arrows) which are expensive too.  You almost forget how expensive it is to kill a deer.  Then I have to go on the .gov website and tell on myself.  Did I get everything exactly right? I thought it was Atswego county.  So it was Charlevoix.  Sue me bitches if I got something wrong.  What is the date?  Then they ask the day. notch first and second digit then they give you this
> 
> 0123 and then 0123456789. so what do i mark off?


Okay........  I know you're talking about bow hunting, other than that it's all Greek........


----------



## frigidweirdo (Oct 4, 2022)

Big Black Dog said:


> Deer hunters.  It's almost that time again.  Deer season.  Counting the days yet?  Just wondering, who hunts with what particular weapon?  Take the poll.  Lay it all out for us to have a peek at.
> 
> I hunt with a shotgun and slugs because that's the law here in Illinois.  I also hunt with a handgun - usually a Ruger Redhawk .44 mag when I do.  I'm notinterested in bow hunting.  I would rather hunt deer with a rife but you can't do that in Illinois.  What do you use?



Just wondering how many of these deer hunters are "pro-life".


----------



## sealybobo (Oct 5, 2022)

Ringel05 said:


> Okay........  I know you're talking about bow hunting, other than that it's all Greek........


I figured it out.  It was October 4th.  So I mark off October and then I mark off the zero and four.  They make those tags so confusing.

And now you have to go online and report your deer.  Pain in the ass.  

Anyways, I shot a mid size doe.  Great tasting and we purposely don't want to shoot the biggest does.  The biggest does will produce the biggest bucks.  We want to take some of the mid size doe out of the population.  Too many of them.  When we first got this hunting property there weren't this many deer.  There were deer but not this many.  This is a good thing but you don't want too many.  So my brother is okay with me taking 1 or even 2 doe off the property.  

I still can't get over how great of a tracker my dog is.  People pay top dollar for a dog like this.  I really didn't think I hit the deer the way it bounded off and I didn't see any blood until we got out of the ferns I shot her in, then past the trail, then down a deer path leading into the woods.  I thought my dog was just fucking around but I had nothing to lose so I followed him.  Suddenly I see blood on a leaf.  I touch it and god damn it really was blood.  Holy shit did I just injure the thing and is it running around slowly bleeding?  I sure hope not.  But it's great I finally found blood.  So I start looking for more and I notice the dog get more and more excited like he's on to something.  I didn't need to look anymore.  He was on it.  I was like GOOD BOY!!!!!!!  GOOD BOY!!!!  All night I was telling him how good he was.  He fucking loves this!  So do I.


----------



## Ringel05 (Oct 5, 2022)

sealybobo said:


> I figured it out.  It was October 4th.  So I mark off October and then I mark off the zero and four.  They make those tags so confusing.
> 
> And now you have to go online and report your deer.  Pain in the ass.
> 
> ...


Sounds like you (mostly) had a good time.  I wasn't kidding when I said I do my only hunting in my local grocery meat department.  Never hunted, never wanted to but I have no problem with people that do hunt.  My dad was an avid hunter and fisherman, I was an avid camper, backpacker and rock climber.


----------



## sealybobo (Oct 5, 2022)

Ringel05 said:


> Sounds like you (mostly) had a good time.  I wasn't kidding when I said I do my only hunting in my local grocery meat department.  Never hunted, never wanted to but I have no problem with people that do hunt.  My dad was an avid hunter and fisherman, I was an avid camper, backpacker and rock climber.



I get why people don't like it.  I love the deer.  But I also love to eat meat.  And people need to consider these are free range animals.  People hate slaughter houses but eat meat that comes from slaughter houses and they hate deer hunting.  Makes no sense.  

There are probably 100 deer on my brothers 65 acres.  Maybe 50.  Maybe 20.  Let's say 20.  Then there are 20 in the neighbors to the left and right.  I took one.  My brother might take one this year.  He won't shoot two he still has meat from last year when he shot 2.  I might shoot another one.  Either another medium size doe or 8 point buck.  If I shoot a 8 or better, I have to pay $500 to mount the head.  That's the deal.  So I like shooting mid size doe.  Trust me if I saw a monster doe I'd shoot it first.  But they're smarter than the medium size younger does.  Not so small you get no meat but not so big and old the meat is nasty/tough/old.

As the years go on you feel less bad for them.  They met a quick end.  I feel bad when I hear the coyote howling every night.  That deer met a horrible end.  My deer, it was quick and relatively painless if the shot was right on.  If not, I hate it.  I hate to see a deer suffer.  And it does happen.  Misses happen.  So we practice.  And we don't take a risky shot.  I've learned my lesson the hard way.  Yes I do love deer just not enough I won't kill and eat one.  And any pork/beef even chicken eaters are hypocrites if they complain about what I do.  Deer is some good eatin.  And it's expensive.  Consider this.  It's a billion dollar industry.  The people who complain about me, complain about a billion dollar industry. They what, want to shut it down?  

Back to my dog.  I told you he's a good tracker.  I was so scared the night before I heard coyote howling and then he decides to run off in the woods and not come back even though I'm screaming.  I got mad at him when he came back.  Grabbed the back of his neck and yelled at him.  Then in the house gave him a good talking to.  But the next day was something different.  I would have never found the deer without him


----------



## sealybobo (Oct 5, 2022)

To keep the coyote and bear away, I gut my deer with a sled underneath to catch all the blood and guts.  Then I pick up the sled and put it in my truck and drive it down to the river and dump it in the river.  Sorry bear and coyote.  I don't want to reward you at all.  Go away.  I


----------



## Ringel05 (Oct 5, 2022)

sealybobo said:


> I get why people don't like it.  I love the deer.  But I also love to eat meat.  And people need to consider these are free range animals.  People hate slaughter houses but eat meat that comes from slaughter houses and they hate deer hunting.  Makes no sense.
> 
> There are probably 100 deer on my brothers 65 acres.  Maybe 50.  Maybe 20.  Let's say 20.  Then there are 20 in the neighbors to the left and right.  I took one.  My brother might take one this year.  He won't shoot two he still has meat from last year when he shot 2.  I might shoot another one.  Either another medium size doe or 8 point buck.  If I shoot a 8 or better, I have to pay $500 to mount the head.  That's the deal.  So I like shooting mid size doe.  Trust me if I saw a monster doe I'd shoot it first.  But they're smarter than the medium size younger does.  Not so small you get no meat but not so big and old the meat is nasty/tough/old.
> 
> ...


Just to clarify, I don't hate hunting at all and I appreciate the hunters culling the herd it's just I have no interest in it.  I don't fish but not because I hate fishermen or hate fish, it just bores the hell out of me.  
It's kind of ironic, my dad was raised hunting and fishing in the back woods of Wisconsin, neither I nor my 3 brothers hunt or fish.  My dad wanted to buy a ranch or small farm after he retired and have his 4 boys work it for him........  Not no, hell no from all 4 of us.......


----------



## sealybobo (Oct 6, 2022)

Ringel05 said:


> Just to clarify, I don't hate hunting at all and I appreciate the hunters culling the herd it's just I have no interest in it.  I don't fish but not because I hate fishermen or hate fish, it just bores the hell out of me.
> It's kind of ironic, my dad was raised hunting and fishing in the back woods of Wisconsin, neither I nor my 3 brothers hunt or fish.  My dad wanted to buy a ranch or small farm after he retired and have his 4 boys work it for him........  Not no, hell no from all 4 of us.......


My dad never hunted.  We have a friend who we met in our 30's who got us into it.  At first I was just camp bitch.  Then one year they said, "why don't you get a license and borrow my shotgun?"  Then they put me in the barn.  Very comfortable.  I got one and I was hooked.  The next year they said, "you can't sit in the barn anymore.  you have to sit in a tree stand like a man in the cold like the rest of us".  Assholes.  LOL.

My nephews like the property but only one of them has hunted and only a couple times.  I think he got bored.  But he really wants to shoot one.  So we don't push them to go hunt.  I'm sure they will go out one or two times this year but probably not go out when it's dark or go in a tree stand where it's cold.  We will put them in a box blind with propane heaters.  Once they shoot one, they'll be hooked.  But until then, yea it can be a little boring.  But they can play on their phones.  

I hope they want to keep this property after we are dead.  The oldest one says he wants to put a pond in the middle of the field one day.  I think they've had a lot of great memories on this property.  I know I have.  I'm so glad my brother and I have something we both love to share.  If we didn't have this how much would we hang out?  He likes coming on my boat to fish in the summer but like you, I think fishing is boring.  

I didn't get the impression you hate hunting.  I appreciate your feedback.  Today at work they are all making fun of my small deer.  LOL.


----------



## Ringel05 (Oct 6, 2022)

sealybobo said:


> My dad never hunted.  We have a friend who we met in our 30's who got us into it.  At first I was just camp bitch.  Then one year they said, "why don't you get a license and borrow my shotgun?"  Then they put me in the barn.  Very comfortable.  I got one and I was hooked.  The next year they said, "you can't sit in the barn anymore.  you have to sit in a tree stand like a man in the cold like the rest of us".  Assholes.  LOL.
> 
> My nephews like the property but only one of them has hunted and only a couple times.  I think he got bored.  But he really wants to shoot one.  So we don't push them to go hunt.  I'm sure they will go out one or two times this year but probably not go out when it's dark or go in a tree stand where it's cold.  We will put them in a box blind with propane heaters.  Once they shoot one, they'll be hooked.  But until then, yea it can be a little boring.  But they can play on their phones.
> 
> ...


Around this time of year I tell everyone that I shot my first turkey today.  Scared the hell out of everyone in the frozen food section...........


----------



## sealybobo (Oct 6, 2022)

Ringel05 said:


> Around this time of year I tell everyone that I shot my first turkey today.  Scared the hell out of everyone in the frozen food section...........



I don't get it.  Why would it scare anyone?

Speaking of turkey, they didn't even get scared when my dog started barking


----------



## Ringel05 (Oct 6, 2022)

sealybobo said:


> I don't get it.  Why would it scare anyone?
> 
> Speaking of turkey, they didn't even get scared when my dog started barking
> 
> View attachment 706387


Frozen food section.............


----------

